# Base Malt Sacks Northern Rivers



## Bribie G (14/3/16)

I was in the Lismore LHBS today (Richmond Homebrewing Supplies, opposite the rear end of Aldi) buying a box of PETs and spotted a sack of Maris Otter with someone's name on it. After I picked my eyeballs back off the floor I quizzed them about buying sacks.

They can order in sacks from Bintani , from around $70 depending on variety, couple of days notice. Didn't have much time to discuss in detail as I was in a bit of a rush, but that's solved my main supply problem, living at Kyogle, I'll email them for a list.

May be of interest to other Northern Rivers brewers, even Graftonians heading up thataway. Or I see from their website that they deliver to the Clarence as well, might be worth a phone call to sort out the exact details.
Ed: they deliver to the Tweed for sure, we were talking about the rain yesterday, she was doing a delivery run to TH and M'bah

:super:


----------



## Bribie G (15/3/16)

My sack of Simpson's Maris Otter will be there on Thursday, $80.


----------



## TheWiggman (15/3/16)

I clicked on the link out of interest, and saw the 'Cold' extract. I wondered what separated it from the Lager and Draught. The description of the product reads -

Spoon half the mixture into the prepared tin, gently pressing to evenly cover the base. Set aside.
Add eggs, yogurt and nutmeg to the remaining almond meal mixture and beat with a wooden spoon until smooth and creamy.
So that's where I've been going wrong with my Carlton Cold recipe!


----------



## Bribie G (15/3/16)

gotta show that to Judy when I'm in there on Thursday. Their website designer must have been on ice, never mind cold


----------



## sp0rk (15/3/16)

Good to see someone up there is selling grain
my sister's boyfriend was looking at getting into brewing, they're in Ballina so I'll tell him to get up there and stock up once he's ready to brew


----------

